
It Costs $50k to Hire a Software Engineer - cgroom
https://medium.com/@cgroom/it-costs-50k-to-hire-a-software-engineer-d06a0d051abf
======
sharemywin
I hate this idea of "the best"

1\. there are multiple skill sets both soft and hard.

2\. you don't need fifty "alpha nerds" on one team.

3\. today's best practices are yesterday and tomorrows heresy.

4\. most engineers know there are trade offs which in one case is a great
decision in another is horrible:

\- speed to market versus code quality

\- performance versus readability

\- perfection versus can live with it for 20-40% of the time and cost

\- also make a few bad career choices and your skills are so far out of date
its ridiculous.

Do you code outside of work -> code for are you single with no kids.

